
Head of NASA's Human Spaceflight Program Resigns a Week Before Crucial Launch - headalgorithm
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/19/859019450/head-of-nasas-human-spaceflight-program-resigns-a-week-before-crucial-launch
======
Thrymr
> _“The risks we take, whether technical, political, or personal, all have
> potential consequences if we judge them incorrectly. I took such a risk
> earlier in the year because I judged it necessary to fulfill our mission,”
> Loverro wrote in an May 19 “all hands” email to NASA employees. “Now, over
> the balance of time, it is clear that I made a mistake in that choice for
> which I alone must bear the consequences.” He did not elaborate on what that
> “mistake” was._

Source: [https://spacenews.com/nasa-human-spaceflight-head-loverro-
le...](https://spacenews.com/nasa-human-spaceflight-head-loverro-leaves-
agency/)

------
hindsightbias
Great timing, presumably for risk taking and now they don’t want risk taking.

